# speedo works - odometer & tripometer don't work 97 HB 4cyl 2wd



## 1997pickup (Mar 20, 2019)

speedo works - odometer & tripometer don't work 97 HB 4cyl 2wd - tried resetting several times - tried in reverse also - it may have happened after i reset the trip meter to ZERO - (checking gas mileage) - thanks for your help and info


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The speedometer gets its input from the vehicle speed sensor and the odometer/tripometer work off of the speedometer. If the speedometer, itself, is working and the odometer is not, then the problem is with the speedometer head unit. Replace the speedometer head to fix it...with new, if possible. If it's unavailable, then see if a company that fixes instrument clusters can fix it. The reason I don't suggest a used speedo head is that they had problems with cracks developing in the threaded holes where the mounting bolts thread into (and also create the electrical circuit connection to the printed circuit at the back of the cluster). The cracks cause the bolts to loosen and circuit issues causing the speedometer to stop working. It was a fairly common issue in mid-to-late '90s Nissans.


----------



## Tommy Ashe (Aug 16, 2019)

I have experienced the same symptoms, I have a 96 hardbody kingcab XE. My speedometer has stopped working numerous times, as has my odometer. I have removed the speedometer cluster twice, and very carefully loosened and tightened all The connection screws, and also gently cleaned all plug connections. While the speedometer and the odometer did work after I performed this maintenance, i’m still not convinced that this was the actual problem. 

Now I have a check engine light again, for the speed sensor (again), however my speedometer and odometer are working normally. Just prior to the CEL coming on , I had been tugging on wires and connectors under the dash (troubleshooting my door speaker not working) near the clutch pedal. 

Then I saw your post and you mentioned the harness for the speed sensor & or instrument cluster being in that location. This makes me think I should get under there and inspect carefully and perhaps clean the harness connection


----------

